# Importing orchids



## heliomum (Mar 17, 2008)

Do you need a CITES permit if you want to bring an orchid back from Taiwan?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2008)

You don't if they are hybrids but not of the newly discovered ones like hangianum etc. Yes if they are species except again of the newly discovered ones. You will need an import permit and a phyto from the country of origin.


Ramon


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 17, 2008)

More info here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4574&highlight=importing+orchids


----------

